# Shepton Mallett tickets for sale...



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

We can't go due to unforseen circumstances. Could LadyJ please amend the attendees list?

If anyone wants the tickets they are for arriving Friday (£23), please PM me.

Regards
Bryan

(Jacquie, we are still going to Brean Sands tho'  )


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I just pm'd you. Ana x


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I'm interested too if GypsyRose doesn't have them


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Webagents

I have removed you from the list of attendees, but would be grateful if you could PM Jacquie and let her know who has your tickets. Thanks.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Tickets now sold, Thanks all.


----------

